
Need Some Feedback on the Python Job Positions Aggregator - vmesel
http://www.pyjobs.xyz/#refer
======
txsh
Menu bar overlaps heading on mobile. iPhone 6, chrome.

~~~
vmesel
Thanks for reporting, bro! Gonna change it xD

